# Struggling?...



## Storm1jet2

So hello everyone, I'm 35 and this is my first pregnancy - I'm really happy to be expecting and this baby is very much wanted... BUT... I feel terrible, have heartburn, MS, exhaustion - for the last week all I seem to do is struggle through each day. I hardly see DH as I'm only up for a short time when I get home and even then I'm hard to be around! My bloat is terrible, my clothes are tight and my [email protected]@bs hurt.

I am ever so thankful to be pregnant - but I don't know if I can take a couple more months of this without a full scale meltdown :cry:

Is anyone else having or had early pregnancy related issues? Is it harder cause I'm just trying to carry on as normal during the day and will it ease up when other people know what is up with me? :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hi,
First congrats! Sadly I lost my Ava at 18 weeks but I did have really bad bloat when I was pregnant and some constipation , but other than that I was fine.
Maybe you should talk to your doctor and see if he/she can help you out .
Oh yes I had heartburn also, not that bad though . I don't think there is much you can do it just comes along with being pregnant.
Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Oh Storm you poor poppet! I feel for you.
I think what you are feeling is very normal (sadly) I am not doing too badly on the ms front but feel very tired all day and evening.
I am hoping it doesn't kick in as I will be in a right pickle.
I go back to work for the 1st time in 6 months next week and I am dreading it. I have been working form home due to my leg injury I did in Nov '10 and have had a fairly easy time. Now I have just seen my rota for the next 2 weeks and at one point I am working 9 days on the trot - how am I going to manage???:cry::cry:
one of those days is a 10 hour shift in the kitchen (I'm a chef, amongst other things) I think I might crack under all the work. I am going to be forced to tell work early as I hope they might go a bit easier on me due to the pregnancy and also the fact I am only just walking properly!
Perhaps our 2nd trimester will be really lovely for us Storm. Quite frankly I'd like to start my maternity leave now:coffee:!!!!:thumbup:
Hope you feel better soon.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsG-L

I feel for you, thankfully I never suffered with cronic MS (I have horrid SPD thought!!) I really hope you begin to feel better when you get into the 2nd trimester x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Oh Claire I feel for you going back to work! I know there is no way I could work in a kitchen the smell of food really turns me at the moment - an I usually love to cook and I haven't cooked a thing in a week. I'm hoping this is just a blip and I will be glowing in a few weeks! (As opposed to having my current green glow!)

I work 40 hours a week with about another 10 hours travel time and I'm finding it exhausting - but at least I know I have the weekends off. I need them to recover at the minute after getting through the week.

Have my first drs appointment next Tues so just hoping the MS will settle down soon.

Now if we could just start maternity leave now that would be brilliant :)


----------



## Claireyb1

I don't seem too bothered by smells at the moment, but I can imagine I could be and that wouldn't be good:wacko:
I guess you just need to hold out for the magical glow of the 2nd Tri and hopefully you feel soo much better.
I think I will just have to see how I go, not sure working until 11pm or 1am will make me feel briliant?! I am in bed by 10pm most nights at the moment (very early for me):sleep:
I'm just holding out with my job for the maternity pay as I won't be going back to work after baby is born - oh how I wish I could leave now:winkwink:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Storm--the symptoms you are having are totally normal and do start around the 6th week (sometimes sooner, sometimes later). I had serious constipation and bloat issues, as well as the heartburn (and still do to some extent, but I have reflux that predates the pregnancy). Your morning sickness should improve once you get close to the second trimester; however, if you are having violent ms, you should see your doctor as he/she may be able to prescribe some medication to help you. The sore boobs will also lessen, although I still do get some soreness every now and then.

My biggest foe this pregnancy has been the exhaustion. I have been working full time throughout the pregnancy thus far and I am completely wiped out by the time I get home. On the weekends, I can nap during the day when tired, but during the week, I struggle with this. I feel bad for my DH because I just crash once we are in the door, so much for company in the evenings, haha!


----------



## Mary Jo

you have my sympathy, early pregnancy can be a really awful gruelling time, and it's almost worse because you *are* so thankful to be pregnant and feel guilty about complaining, but it is a fact, it can really do a number on you. my first pregnancy (most of which I was age 35) was pretty straightforward, not many symptoms other than tiredness and a general hangover feeling. so I was shocked when, this time round, I was nauseous and sick from 4.5 weeks, terribly acute sense of smell (I couldn't bear to be round cooking smells either, but cigarette smells and my son's nappies just about finished me off, it was awful), plus exhaustion... I thought it would never end and I'd just have to endure it. fortunately it started easing off at about 10 weeks, and now at 17 weeks I feel fine 95% of the time, haven't felt really sick for 3 or so weeks. still tired if I don't get a nap, but not sick or nauseous, and not bothered by smells. WHAT a relief it has been. 

as for bloating, yikes, I did get it bad in my first pregnancy, but it subsides. by the end of first trimester, I'd gained some weight but didn't feel so grim about it.

really hope you get some relief. I know it's horrendous while you're in it. but have hope that it's going to pass. it might take a few weeks, though. :hug:


----------



## whirlwind

Hi Storm,
I was exactly as you describe at 6 weeks, and I was miserable and not enjoying this at all. I'm also working full-time and attending night school.
I am now 11 weeks, and while my symptoms have not improved for me much, I have gotten used to feeling this way and am doing much better. 

You will find your new "normal" and will be able to get up each day and get through it. It will get easier for you, even if your symptoms do not improve, simply because you will find what foods work and don't work for you, figure out your best eating schedule, etc.

For me early on, the shock to my body of all the changes was the hardest. Now that it's no longer new, I'm coping much better.

The bloat is awful! You will feel much better if you go out this weekend and buy a few pairs of maternity pants and jeans- maybe not those ones with the great big panel yet, but with the smaller panels. Get a few bigger/longer tops too, especially if you're hiding it from coworkers like I am :)


----------



## ambreen359

Hi i had alot of nausea all day, exhaustion and very sore boobs could not bear any touch even the water when having a shower was painful
i found out at 8wks that my iron was very low so i started taking spatone which got my levels up In regards to the boobs they got less sore about 13wks exhaustion has gone but i still try and take a nap if i can x


----------



## mafiamom

the bloat is normal so early on and typically will go away, as will the sore boobs. boobs will probably get sore again as you get later on and the mammery glands prepare for milk.

heart burn... best thing i ever took was prilosec OTC. it says take a pill every day for 14 days but i take one as needed and it keeps my HB away for a week at time.

dont have any advice with the MS.... sorry about that - i am sure that is rough :(

your hormones are all over the place right now... and your moods will definitely fluctuate. also, the first tri is very exhausting. try to catch naps when you can.

this will pass! before you know it you will be in the blessed second tri where things tend to become a lot easier!! :)


----------



## madasmitch

ambreen359 said:


> Hi i had alot of nausea all day, exhaustion and very sore boobs could not bear any touch even the water when having a shower was painful
> i found out at 8wks that my iron was very low so i started taking spatone which got my levels up In regards to the boobs they got less sore about 13wks exhaustion has gone but i still try and take a nap if i can x

Hi, did the medication for your iron levels help you be less exhausted??


----------



## seoj

Ah, hun- big hugs!!! :hugs:

Hope your symptoms start to subside soon... I feel ya on the heartburn, I get it pretty bad some days. What helps me are Papaya pills or Tums (I try to alternate and see what works each time)-- and both were OK'd by my doctor :) Sometimes just letting the papaya pill dissolve in my mouth helps calm my tummy upset too. 

Maybe try some B-6 for the MS? I've heard that can help some women. For me, when I was queasy all day for 3wks, the only thing that helped was food! I had to eat whatever sounded good- then I'd feel better for a bit... if it get's really bad though, the doc can prescribe you some meds. They are perfectly OK to take and I have friends who really needed them when they were prego. 

Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## sammy1205

I am only 4w 2 days by my LMP and feel like I am on a cruise ship, dizzy, dizzy, did I mention dizzy. Sl nausea. I can smell EVERYTHING I sware I could rival the drug sniffing dogs. I'm blah but not really tired. This is sooooo new to me as with DD I had almost no signs (hormonal headaches and psycho before finding out) some smelling issues, but this is RIDICULOUS. I hope it subsides soon. I really cannot believe I am having these symptoms this early.


----------



## Ros40

Hi, I have been reading all the post and gosh it's really made me feel better as I identify with you all. Am working shifts and really struggling, the night shifts...omg...I thought I would die at my desk last week. I think the worst is that no one knows and so no sympathy ! I am 9 weeks and trying to hold off telling until I get all clear. I have to wear a uniform and I have had to get a new skirt as the old one won't button and I'm paranoid people are thinking..hmmm, shes got chubby !..I have bloaty tummy ...

I love it tho, I am happy each day that passes and I get nearer to 12 weeks. I haven't seen the midwife yet.

To get through work I mentally count off the days til my next day off....I hate going and I love coming home.


----------

